

How to view only the posts that are interesting to you on StackOverflow - geoscripting
http://debugarea.com/2013/03/31/how-to-view-only-interesting-posts-on-stackoverflow/

======
piyush_soni
Or make a userscript out of it which will let you do that automatically.

